# Z1



## Dougal Cawley (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi 

I just wanted to make sure yoiu guys knew that Pirelli have made the OE tyres again.









225/45 ZR 16 Pirelli P700-Z


225/45 ZR 16 Tyres The Evoloution and the Evo2 of the BMW E30 M3 fitted 225/45 ZR 16 Pirelli P700-Z tyres as OE. Pirelli’s interest in their heritage and supporting the retro classic cars that fitted its tyres has been exceptional, hence their reintroduction of the 225/45 ZR 16 P700-Z. The Ford...




www.longstonetyres.co.uk





Great news really because there is really another good tyre for these cars.

The price is good too.


----------

